# Where do you want to go?



## Pichu112

Hello everyone,

I need to translate a little sentence from English to Dutch for a t-shirt that I am helping to design for the organization that I volunteer at.

If you could help, that would be great.

The sentence is: "Where do you want to go?"

And if you could use perfect grammar and the formal version of "you," that would be perfect.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lopes

"Waar wilt u naar toe?" / "Waar wilt u heen?" are possibilities, but what is the exact context?


----------



## Pichu112

The context is referring (probably) to a country. In fact, the organization that I volunteer for is for exchange students....


----------



## Peterdg

Pichu112 said:


> The context is referring (probably) to a country. In fact, the organization that I volunteer for is for exchange students....


In that case, Lopes' suggestions are excellent.


----------



## Pichu112

Alright, thank you very much!! Bedankt!!


----------



## Lopes

Actually, in that case the formal form seems a bit strange, and I´d rather write "Waar wil jij heen?"


----------



## Kayla321

I agree with Lopes: why do you want to use the formal way to talk to students?


----------



## Ktke

Talking to students I'd say: Waar wil je naar toe?


----------



## Lopes

Ktke said:


> Talking to students I'd say: Waar wil je naar toe?



If it is for advertisement purposes I think "jij" instead of "je" would be more suitable, as it emphasises a supposed broad range of possible destinations.


----------



## HKK

Waar wil jij _naartoe_?

Naartoe is spelled as one word.


----------



## Ktke

Lopes said:


> If it is for advertisement purposes I think "jij" instead of "je" would be more suitable, as it emphasises a supposed broad range of possible destinations.


 
For me the emphasis in that sentence is on 'jij', but that doesn't need to be a problem ofcourse. 'Je' is more Flemish I think, maybe 'jij' is more... 'general' Dutch


----------



## Timidinho

I'd say 'jij', because of the emphasis on it (I don't think it's used more often than 'je' in the Netherlands btw).


----------

